# Suche Smartphone (c.a. 300€)



## Elthy (23. Februar 2013)

Ich möchte langsam mein 20 Handy und meinen iPod Touch 4g ersetzen, da  beide Geräte immer mehr hängen und mir Apple langsam auf die Eier geht.  Ich suche also ein Handy mit folgenden Eigenschaften für c.a. 300:

-Ganz wichtig: Flüssige Bedinung (kein Laggen beim Scrollen, schneller Appstart usw...)
-Auch sehr wichtig: Guter Touchscreen (nicht schlechter als der von meinem iPod)
-Guter Musikplayer (ich habe gehört bei Android kann man einen auswählen, stimmt das?)
-Soll gut mit meinen AKG 518-DJ zusammenarbeiten
-Vernünftige Auflösung (Wegen dem Retina-Display bin ich einiges gewöhnt, viel schlechter sollte es nicht sein)
-Min 16 GB interner Speicher und/oder SD-Kartenslot
-Betriebssystem: Android oder WinPhone, kommt auch Blackberry infrage?
-Wenn es Android hat sollte es Rootbar sein
-Kein Display mit mehr als 5 Zoll, es soll auch noch in eine Hosentasche passen
-Möglichst lange Akkulaufzeit (sollte min. einen Tag duchhalten)
-Cool wäre Induktion (auch nachrüstbar), dann könnte ich es einfach auf den Nachtisch legen und da laden
-Kein integriertes Facebook o.Ä.
-(optional) GPS das nicht so lange zum Satellitensuchen braucht
-vernünftiges WLAN
-USB3.0 Anschluss (Gibt es sowas überhaupt schon?)
-Gutes Gehäuse (soll auch ohne Schutzhülle nicht sofort verkratzen, also kein Hochglanzplastik. evtl. Klappen sollten auch recht stabil ausgeführt sein)
-Einen Schalter um es schnell lautlos zu schalten

Ich brauche nicht:
-Super Grafik/Prozessorleistung, haputsache es läuft flüssig und einfache Spiele funktionieren
-LTE
-Kameras
-Es muss nicht superdünn sein

Gibt es überhaupt ein Smartphone, dass meinen Ansprüchen genügt für c.a. 300?


----------



## Sethnix (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche Smartphone (c.a. 300€)*

hmm würde jetzt mal spontan das Galaxy Nexus in den Raum werfen...

würde wohl nur mit der Größe, dem (standart) Akku und dem Induktiven laden Probleme geben 

USB3.0 gibt es mMn noch nicht am Handy


----------



## _VFB_ (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche Smartphone (c.a. 300€)*

Du könntest dir auch das Huawei G615 anschauen. Das ist zwar leider aus Plastik (Matt) jedoch ist es sonst ein echter Geheimtipp. Zumindest wenn einem die Marke egal ist. Die Akkulaufzeit ist gut und zur Not kann man auch einen 2. Akku kaufen. Aber das wird denke ich nicht nötig sein.


----------



## Mokki (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche Smartphone (c.a. 300€)*

für 300 euro gibts schon das nexus 4 (8GB) und für 350 euro die version mit 16 gb! bei den preisen würde ich definitiv nicht mehr zum vorgängermodell galaxy nexus greifen!
Die Auflösung des 4,7" IPS Display mit 320 ppi sollte dich auch nicht enttäuschen wenn du den ipod gewöhnt bist. Per Induktion kann es auch geladen werden.


----------



## ct5010 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche Smartphone (c.a. 300€)*

Samsung Galaxy S Advance  
Dank Jelly Bean ziemlich aktuell und flüssig! Aber das Display kann nicht mit den 320ppi des Retina Displays (scheiß Marketingbezeichnung^^) mithalten.

Aber hey, dafür ist es viel günstiger als ein Ei-Gerät und hat ein anpassbares Betriebssystem, wie du schon festgestellt hast (Musikplayer)


----------



## Elthy (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche Smartphone (c.a. 300€)*

Danke für eure Vorschläge, die schaue ich mir morgen genauer an...


----------



## Timsu (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche Smartphone (c.a. 300€)*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Samsung Galaxy S Advance


Aber auch deutlich schlechter als das Nexus 4!


----------



## _VFB_ (24. Februar 2013)

Timsu schrieb:


> Aber auch deutlich schlechter als das Nexus 4!



Welches aber auch Teurer ist. Zumindest wenn man die 16Gb version nimmt. Und der TE will ja min. 16 gb Speicher


----------



## Elthy (24. Februar 2013)

Was wichtiges habe ich vergessen: Es sollte einen sehr guten Touchscreen haben, nicht schlechter als mein ipod...

Edit: Weniger als 16 Gb gehen auch wenn ich den Speicher mit SD-Karten erweitern kann!


----------



## _VFB_ (24. Februar 2013)

Elthy schrieb:


> Was wichtiges habe ich vergessen: Es sollte einen sehr guten Touchscreen haben, nicht schlechter als mein ipod...



Das haben mittlerweile genauso gut  im Preisbereich um 300€


Das Nexus hat aber leider keinen microSd-slot


----------



## nemetona (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche Smartphone (c.a. 300€)*

Das Smartphone was du suchst gibt es nicht!
USB 3.0 lass ich mal komplett außen vor. Den Schalter für direkte Stummschaltung gibt es meines Wissens nur beim iPhone, dies fällt allerdings in vielen anderen Kriterien durch!

Schau dir mal das HTC One S genauer an, damit könntest du glücklich werden.
Oder du wartest noch ein Paar Tage was der MWC so neues bringt!


----------



## Jahai (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche Smartphone (c.a. 300€)*

Ich würde da spontan einfach mal das Sony Xperia S vorschlagen, für den Preis von rund 310€ soll das ganz ordentlich sein


----------



## nemetona (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche Smartphone (c.a. 300€)*



Jahai schrieb:


> Ich würde da spontan einfach mal das Sony Xperia S vorschlagen, für den Preis von rund 310€ soll das ganz ordentlich sein


 
Seine Achilisferse ist die unterdurchschnittliche Akkulaufzeit!


----------



## Elthy (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche Smartphone (c.a. 300€)*



> Oder du wartest noch ein Paar Tage was der MWC so neues bringt!


Ich glaube das ist die beste Idee, momentan würde mir eine Entscheidung zwischen den Vorschlägen aber wirklich schwerfallen...


----------



## ct5010 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche Smartphone (c.a. 300€)*

Sony hat mMn im Smartphone-Segment eh verkackt.


----------



## nemetona (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche Smartphone (c.a. 300€)*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Sony hat mMn im Smartphone-Segment eh verkackt.


 
Was rechtfertigt eine solch verallgemeinerte Aussage?


----------



## >M.Pain (25. Februar 2013)

Jahai schrieb:


> Ich würde da spontan einfach mal das Sony Xperia S vorschlagen, für den Preis von rund 310 soll das ganz ordentlich sein



Ich hab das Teil selber und würde es keinem weiterempfehlen.

-Schlechte verarbeitung (Akkudekel hinklatschen wo kein Akku zum rausnehmen ist)
-Sensortasten unpräzise, reagieren zum Teil erst nach mehrmaligen drücken.
-Annäherungssensor mal geht er mal nicht
-Kamera zu träge, Autofocus langsam
-Sprachqualität befriedigend
-Schlechter Wlan Empfang ( soll bei neuen Xperia Z auch so sein)

Ich bin durch mit Sony.


----------



## ctech (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche Smartphone (c.a. 300€)*

Ich würde das Galaxy S3 Mini und S2 Plus vorschlagen, beides gute Geräte!


----------



## Lightfire (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche Smartphone (c.a. 300€)*

Würde ja fast schon sagen nimm mein S3 aber noch muss ich ja warten was mich beim S4 erwartet und ob ich es mir gleich kaufen werde. wäre zwar nen tick teurer als 300 aber wäre ja immer verhandelbar alles. Aber S4 lässt eben auf sich warten.


----------



## nemetona (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche Smartphone (c.a. 300€)*



ctech schrieb:


> Ich würde das Galaxy S3 Mini und S2 Plus vorschlagen, beides gute Geräte!



Der TE hat im Startpost formuliert das er keine Plastikbomber möchte, somit fällt Samsung komplett raus


----------



## Elthy (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche Smartphone (c.a. 300€)*

Stimmt, das S3 ist genau das Negativ-Beispiel das ich meinte...


----------



## nemetona (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche Smartphone (c.a. 300€)*

Aber ein Feedback deinerseits zu den eingereichten Vorschlägen wär nicht schlecht


----------



## Elthy (25. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte heute nicht wirklich die Zeit mich durch Testberichte zu lesen, deswegen möchte ich mich erst morgen äussern.

Diese ganze Handyhardware ist auch viel komplizierter zu verstehen als PC-Hardware, man findet kaum grundlegende Informationen, da es 1000 Varianten von Prozessoren, Bildschirmen, Betriebssystemen usw. gibt. Ausserdem ist das meiste schon veraltet, wenn die Website fertig geladen hat


----------



## >M.Pain (26. Februar 2013)

An deiner Stelle würde ich mal den nächsten Blödmarkt aufsuchen und Geräte die dich Interessieren mal ausgiebig Testen.
Die Datenblätter kannst du vergessen, schnellerer Prozi und mehr Ram bedeuten nicht automatisch flüssigeres Smartphone.


----------



## Lightfire (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche Smartphone (c.a. 300€)*

  also kein Plastikbomber  viel spass beim Suchen bei einem 300Euro limit und das nach möglichkeit Neu? 
also kein HTC,ZTE,HUAWEI,SONY,NOKIA usw. usw.


----------



## nemetona (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche Smartphone (c.a. 300€)*



Lightfire schrieb:


> also kein Plastikbomber  viel spass beim Suchen bei einem 300Euro limit und das nach möglichkeit Neu?
> also kein HTC,ZTE,HUAWEI,SONY,NOKIA usw. usw.



Deine Antwort zeigt klar, das du von dem was du schreibst keine Ahnung hast! 
Einfaches Gegenbeispiel: HTC One S - Alu Unibody - Neu momentan ab 330 € zu haben

Es ist aber nicht unwahrscheinlich das in kürze noch der kleine Bruder des neuen HTC One vorgestellt wird,
Dies sollte beim One S weiter auf den Preis drücken!

Edit: nur mal so nebenbei, was sind denn bei dir "keine Plastikbomber"?


----------



## Pcler (26. Februar 2013)

Habe das lg optimus 4x HD und bin mehr als zufrieden! hatte davor ein iphone 3gs, 4 und 4s!! Komme mit dem lg besser klar als mit den 3 iphones  schaus dir mal an


----------



## Elthy (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche Smartphone (c.a. 300€)*



> An deiner Stelle würde ich mal den nächsten Blödmarkt aufsuchen und Geräte die dich Interessieren mal ausgiebig Testen.


Das werde ich morgen mal machen, habe 3 Freistunden und ein Saturn ist nur wenige Meter entfernt...



> Einfaches Gegenbeispiel: HTC One S - Alu Unibody - Neu momentan ab 330 € zu haben


Das One S hat ein Kumpel von mir, das Gehäuse finde ich schonmal klasse! Ich bin gespannt was es für einen Nachfolger bekommt.



> schaus dir mal an


Scheint ganz gut zu sein. Ich werde es in die Merkliste mit aufnehmen, aber vor eine Entscheidung möchte ich es erstmal in der Hand halten.


----------



## Lightfire (1. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Smartphone (c.a. 300€)*

HTC One S aha.... mag vielleicht aus Alu sein, dafür ist der Akku eher schwach. Da ich dann aber lieber etwas mehr Geld für eine gutes Case ausgebe, kann ich sagen den mein S3 noch nicht ein Kratzer hat, was bei dem One S meiner Schwester irgendwie ganz anders aussieht.


----------



## nemetona (1. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Smartphone (c.a. 300€)*



Lightfire schrieb:


> HTC One S aha.... mag vielleicht aus Alu sein, dafür ist der Akku eher schwach. Da ich dann aber lieber etwas mehr Geld für eine gutes Case ausgebe, kann ich sagen den mein S3 noch nicht ein Kratzer hat, was bei dem One S meiner Schwester irgendwie ganz anders aussieht.


 
Das ist genau der richtige Ansatz, nimm einen mittelmäßig verarbeiteten Plastikbomber ala S3 und pack noch fein ein Case herum ... ... ohne Worte!

Wenn das One S deiner Schwester so mitgenommen aussieht, gib Ihr doch mal dein S3 ohne Case für ein Paar Tage


----------



## Elthy (1. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Smartphone (c.a. 300€)*

Ich habe irgendwie noch kein Smartphone gefunden, bei dem die Laufzeit gelobt wurde. Überall gehts von "Unterdurchschnittlich" bis "schlecht", aber wo ist die Referenz?


----------



## maxmueller92 (2. März 2013)

Kein Plan wie weit ihr hier seid, aber mein Galaxy W i8150 ist 1A++  wenn es da einen Nachfolger gibt empfehle ich den vorläufig


----------



## >M.Pain (2. März 2013)

Elthy schrieb:


> Ich habe irgendwie noch kein Smartphone gefunden, bei dem die Laufzeit gelobt wurde. Überall gehts von "Unterdurchschnittlich" bis "schlecht", aber wo ist die Referenz?



Die Referenz wäre das Motorola Maxx ( ich glaube das heisst so, korrigiert mich wenn nicht) oder das Samsung Galaxy Note 2. Beide Smartphones haben einen grossen Akku.


----------



## Elthy (2. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Smartphone (c.a. 300€)*

Immer wieder lese ich bei Smartphones, dass zukünftige Updates nicht sicher wären. Ist eine neue Firmware den sehr wichtig? Z.B. ob man die Möglichkeit hat, von 4.0 auf 4.1 oder 4.2 zu updaten?

Edit: Habe angefangen bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen zu gucken. Würdet ihr ein Smartphone da kaufen? Natürlich nur bei Abholung und Barzahlung...

Edit2: Was haltet ihr von nem HTC One X+ (einen Monat benutzt) mit 64 GB Speicher und Garantie für 400€?


----------



## >M.Pain (2. März 2013)

Elthy schrieb:


> Immer wieder lese ich bei Smartphones, dass zukünftige Updates nicht sicher wären. Ist eine neue Firmware den sehr wichtig? Z.B. ob man die Möglichkeit hat, von 4.0 auf 4.1 oder 4.2 zu updaten?
> 
> Edit: Habe angefangen bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen zu gucken. Würdet ihr ein Smartphone da kaufen? Natürlich nur bei Abholung und Barzahlung...
> 
> Edit2: Was haltet ihr von nem HTC One X+ (einen Monat benutzt) mit 64 GB Speicher und Garantie für 400€?



Was die Updates betrifft, wenn es um eine Sicherheitslücke geht die mit einem Update behoben wird, dir der Hersteller das Update erst später oder gar nicht liefert, ist das ein Problem. 

Wenn dir die Updates wichtig sind, einfach ein Nexus Gerät holen. Da bist du immer Up 2 Date.

Gegen ein Ebay oder Gebrauchtes Gerät spricht nichts wenn die Möglichkeit besteht das Gerät vor dem Kauf zu Testen.

Da du jetzt dein Budget schon auf 400 € angehoben hast frage ich mich warum nicht gleich das Nexus 4 holen für das Geld und zwar neu?


----------



## Elthy (2. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Smartphone (c.a. 300€)*

Ich dachte das One X+ ist besser... Ist das falsch?


----------



## >M.Pain (3. März 2013)

Elthy schrieb:


> Ich dachte das One X+ ist besser... Ist das falsch?



Das kann man eben nicht so sagen. Jedes Gerät hat da seine Vor und Nachteile.
Ich persönlich bin kein Fan von gebrauchten Elektro Artikeln, egal welcher Art.
Neu ist Neu.


----------



## Elthy (3. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Smartphone (c.a. 300€)*

Das One X+ hat eine deutlich längere Laufzeit als das Nexus 4, aber eine schlechtere GPU. Die lange Laufzeit ist mir sehr wichtig, die GPU nicht so sehr...

Evtl warte ich noch bis zum erscheinen des HTC One, dann werden evtl. einige ihr One X+ verkaufen und auch der Neupreis sollte sinken.


----------



## >M.Pain (3. März 2013)

Elthy schrieb:


> Das One X+ hat eine deutlich längere Laufzeit als das Nexus 4, aber eine schlechtere GPU. Die lange Laufzeit ist mir sehr wichtig, die GPU nicht so sehr...
> 
> Evtl warte ich noch bis zum erscheinen des HTC One, dann werden evtl. einige ihr One X+ verkaufen und auch der Neupreis sollte sinken.



Das würde ich dir auch raten. Wenn du warten kannst tu es.
Und da du eh nicht das neuste Model haben willst kannst du nur profitieren.


----------

